# Machining Help!



## NGrimberg (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m not an experienced machinist. How do I learn more about cutting metal?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 15, 2018)

This forum
Books
YouTube
Watching/doing
Classes (tech schools)

What is your next question?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 16, 2018)

@NGrimberg - I'm actually not much into the machining end of things, more metal fabrication. But I do have some basic machining skills and smaller machines. When I was starting out I found this guy's site useful: https://littlemachineshop.com

Welcome aboard.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 16, 2018)

Haha re-read my post, It came off as abrupt, was actually trying to be sincere , is there a specific area of machining metal you have an interest in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Oct 16, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> Haha re-read my post, It came off as abrupt, was actually trying to be sincere , is there a specific area of machining metal you have an interest in?
> 
> 
> Well I was about to answer very similarly... might come across as abrupt but nothing wrong with getting to the point!
> ...


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2018)

NGrimberg, you could do worse than viewing all the course videos produced by the Youtube creator "THATLAZYMACHINIST"  In the video below he describes his FREE course in machining:






I hope this helps!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 17, 2018)

I like this guy too. He's as handsome as me.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Dec 18, 2018)

Tubalcaine on You tube.   Lot's of good videos

Grizz


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 18, 2018)

Without a doubt THATLAZYMACHINIST is great, very much a technical school teacher, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOfQ4Ufy4s7GJB3h9VieY1Q
Tubalcaine was a high school shop teacher https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKLIIdKEpjAnn8E76KP7sQg
Here is another https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClNjG4-zYTveXJYl4f-ZMqA


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 18, 2018)

Your third option 'the tool and die guy' has hundreds ov videos on his for-pay site.  Reviews on it are very good.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2018)

OK I was wondering about that. People I follow have made reference to him but I was only looking at his YouTube vids which seemed pretty sparse. Maybe I didn't read the fine print & that was the re-direct teaser.  

This is his paid site, right? Looks like a promo discount. Hmmm...
http://www.thetoolanddieguy.com/membership/


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 18, 2018)

That's him.  A little pricey for me, but maybe one day!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 19, 2018)

I wouldn't spend money, I'll just grab the freebies, Here's another one http://tomstechniques.com/


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2018)

Tom is real skilled and shares what he knows.


----------

